# Another wacky Luft '46 model done



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Bronco Models' 1/72 plastic kit of (one of) Blohm und Voss' asymmetric jet dive bomber concepts. I'm not sure about the kit-supplied bomb, which is so bloody huge it must be a 2000kg block-buster. Hence the take-off assist rockets in the tail, I guess. :lol:



















More pics:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/luft46/bv178.html


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, wacky is right... The bomb was probably Hitler's idea.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

If it had been built how would it ever have flown straight with it's asymmetrical thrust? Great model though.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very Clean build


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Xenodyssey said:


> If it had been built how would it ever have flown straight with it's asymmetrical thrust? Great model though.


The same way airliners and bombers can fly with an engine out. This one would likely have been designed with those types of settings as a default.


----------



## windswords (Apr 23, 2015)

That's a real nice looking model! But how would it fly with that configuration. I would think it would be unbalanced.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another nice one for the collection!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

It may be a wacky design but it sure is a nice model of it!


Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

And its nose art was a Scottie dog? Surreal. Very nice build, with wings looking to my novice eyes slightly Stuka-like.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks all!

That's the squadron badge on the nose


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Another very interesting build!


----------



## BigH827 (Mar 17, 2007)

Great work John.


----------

